# Earthe Kitt (Jo) is in hospital



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to let you know that the Dr has diagnosed Jo's (Earthe Kitt) shortness of breath &  tiredness as DVT resulting in pulminary embolisims on the lungs. She has been in hospital for the last two days and was only let out for the weekend as its her birthday tomorrow.   Jo!!! She sends her love to everyone & will have her 20 week scan on Friday. A scan last Thursday showed that the twins are doing well but as Jo has had an x-ray and CT scan since then she is a bit anxious.

I will update you when I get more news but hopefully it will be Jo herself posting the next update.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

JO,

hope you feel better soon and enjoy your birthday if poss,

Lots of love to you,

Lesley xxxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

JO- I am so sorry to hear this, i hope you are been looked after .... what a helleva time you have had lately.  I am thinking of you, and wishing you happy happy birthday - next one you wont have much time to yourself with three little ones running around you screaming MUMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!
Take care of yourself and IM me if there is anything i can do .... yes for you even a spot of ironing ....
Thinking of you for your 20 week scan i know this is a big one for you
please know we are all here for you/


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

So sorry Jo

That you have been ill, I hope you get better soon, HAPPY BIRTHDAY and take care.

Love

Marina


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*Jo*

            

       

Love Dianne x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Jo 
Happy birthday   and I hope you are feeling better soon - get all the R & R that you can while you can 
take care caseyxxxx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Jo...hope you get well soon!

Clara x


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Dear.. EarthKitt... so sorry to hear you are in hospital and ill.  You have been having a rough time and I hope that you will find a way to take it easier at work and home.  Get well soon.
Love,
Bonnie


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

happy belated birthday jo 
v sorry you are in hospital - hope you are home soon and get to have a super fun celebration to make up for the one you missed.  get better soon


----------



## nats210 (Apr 25, 2005)

Happy Belated Borthday Jo

Hope you are soon back on your feet, take care
nats
x


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Happy belated birthday Jo.  Hope you got decent grub in hospital and not the usual sludge-in-gravy for your birthday nosh, and hope they let you out soon.  Take it easy. 
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Jo

Happy belated birthday, I just heard your news today.  

Hope you are feeling better soon and out of hospital.  I loved Bluebell's description of the food and will send you a food package if you need it!

Look after yourself.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xxx


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo, get well soon.   

Jules
xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Sasha have you had an update on Jo ....?


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Jo,
You poor thing, you don't know how to have an easy time of things, do you?!

Sending you mega hugs and every possible best wish for a speedy recovery and happy healthy pregnancy. Please come and join us again- we miss you!

Lots of love
Giggly
xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Jo - Wishing you a speedy recovery - I hope you had a lovely birthday too 

Love 
Jennifer xx


----------



## Sasha B (Jan 24, 2005)

Just to update you…

I spoke to Earthe Kitt (Jo) this morning & she was released from hospital late Friday night. The scan on Thursday confirmed that she has been suffering from a pulmonary embolism. As a result she has been put on Heperin for the remainder of her pregnancy. Understandably she is still very tired and is spending a lot of her day in bed. The good news is that she has had her 20 week scan and the twins are doing well & growing nicely which is a welcome relief. I am sure she will post once she is feeling strong enough.

Sasha xxx


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Sasha thank you so much for that update on JO, i have been thinking of her and the twins non stop - i am so relieved to hear she is well and the even better that the twins are doing well.  This is such wonderful news to hear, i have been so worried about her.....


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

Hello everyone - thank you so much for your good wishes - sorry I haven't posted since my discharge from hospital - I am sooooo exhausted. I can only really get out of bed for a couple of hours then I'm back in for another couple.
I'd had breathing difficulties for a week or two gradually getting worse but thought it was par for the course with twins - no sign of DVT so Pulmonary Embolism (why do I keep wanting to call it Pulmonary Embryo?) was the last think on my mind.
I had an appointment with my GP to discuss 2nd trimester  flu jab (she said no way) and possible iron tabs but she was much more interested in my breathing - or lack of and said I must contact ante - natal clinic the next day.
Contacted the clinic they said to come right in and be checked, next thing I was being whizzed up to the ward and admitted.
I've had sooo many tests and from day 1 they thought they saw PE's on the CT scan but a battery of other tests followed and the diagnosis was eventually confirmed by VQ scan on day 8 of my stay.
I had 3 shots of radiation - Chest X ray (which was lost), CT SCan and VQ scan - consultant says each one is the equivelent radiation dose of flying to New York but now just so worried that something could have harmed the babies - unfortunately I had no choice.
I have been on heparin since admission  and will have to stay on it for 3 months after delivery - he also mentioned "surgical intervention" which I assumed means elective caesarian but I wasn't really up to pursuing or discussing this any further at that point.
Finally came home last Friday night - DS was so happy to have me home - bouncing around everywhere.
Going to see GP on Weds for another sick note - when I originally saw her she gave me a 2 week note which I argued against but she insisted, now I just feel so exhausted and breathless that I can't see any way I'll be going back to work in the immediate future. I got up at 07.30 and made DS sandwiches etc for school and then had to go back to bed until 11.00. I picked DS up from school at lunchtime today and had to go to bed until 5pm afterwards. I am just so incredibly tired and breathless that I can't imagine any more what it is like to feel healthy or have energy. I am just so worried about the twins now and hope they are getting enough oxygen and can make it through the next few weeks until they become  viable and have a chance. Doc said my breathing problems will be affecting their growth    although all seemed reasonably well on the 20 weeks scan on Fri morning. That was actually quite emotional for me. As he finished with twin 1 and moved to twin 2 all I could think about was that this was how it should have been last time around with Sam - instead our world fell apart after that scan. I was laying on the bed crying - no one noticed thankfully they were all too busy watching the screen.
Anyway, enough of me. Some really bad news events been happening all round with the abroadies over the last week or two - going to have a look on the abroadies thread and post my condolences
Once again - thanks for all your kind wishes and to Sasha B for keeping you informed

Jo XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

